# Vacation/Sick Time Question



## Nataliencn (Sep 16, 2020)

I’ve been working for Target since April of 2020 and I’ve accrued about 16 hours of sick time and no vacation time yet (will start accruing at 6 months) 

My question is, how do the calculations of sick and vacation time hours work? How do we know how many hours of each we are supposed to receive based on how many hours we have worked? (I’ve tried to find this on my phamplets and online and can’t seem to find it) I have around 16 hours of sick time but how did it get to 16? I believe my average hours is around 32-35, been working for 5 months. Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Nataliencn (Sep 16, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> View attachment 11456



is this the same for sick time too? So we can get 40 hours max of vacation time and sick time yearly?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 16, 2020)

As a Target Stores Team Member, you are eligible for:

At date of hire:

 Team Member Discount
 Team Member LifeResources
 NurseLine
 Travel Accident

At 6 months* if you average 19.5-29.49 hours per week:
 Vacation- You begin to accrue and can start using vacation
 Sick Hours (CA, HI, NJ, NY, RI)
 Bereavement (Funeral) Pay

At 6 months* if you average 29.5 hours or more per week:
 Vacation- You begin to accrue and can start using vacation
 Sick Hours (CA, HI, NJ, NY, RI)
 Bereavement (Funeral) Pay
 Personal Holidays (up to 2 days)- You begin to accrue and can start using personal holiday time
 National Holidays (Thanksgiving and Christmas)


----------



## Yetive (Sep 16, 2020)

Sick time is different for each state.  Some states dont get sick time.  You will have to ask in your store.


----------



## Inigma (Sep 23, 2020)

Does sick time expire at the end of the year?
Also, can you use it when on a personal leave?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Inigma said:


> Does sick time expire at the end of the year?
> Also, can you use it when on a personal leave?


It does expire at the end of year. Depends on type of loa. Ask your hr.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 23, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It does expire at the end of year. Depends on type of loa. Ask your hr.


this is not accurate for all states. some states carry over-- check your benefits guide/local laws. only well being time expires definitely


----------



## MrT (Sep 23, 2020)

Yeah my sick time dpesnt expire we just have a max amount we can accrue


----------



## ZBC15 (Sep 23, 2020)

Nataliencn said:


> I’ve been working for Target since April of 2020 and I’ve accrued about 16 hours of sick time and no vacation time yet (will start accruing at 6 months)
> 
> My question is, how do the calculations of sick and vacation time hours work? How do we know how many hours of each we are supposed to receive based on how many hours we have worked? (I’ve tried to find this on my phamplets and online and can’t seem to find it) I have around 16 hours of sick time but how did it get to 16? I believe my average hours is around 32-35, been working for 5 months. Thanks!


Do all targets give vacation time after 6 months? Or does it depend? Because I’ve been at my store for almost a year in October and have yet to receive any vacation time


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 23, 2020)

ZBC15 said:


> Do all targets give vacation time after 6 months? Or does it depend? Because I’ve been at my store for almost a year in October and have yet to receive any vacation time



I believe you have to initially qualify for the benefit. I want to say you need to average 19.5 hours a week.


----------



## JAShands (Sep 23, 2020)

@Inigma If you want to use any type of PTO while on a LOA you have to tell Reed. Stores cannot apply any PTO of any kind to someone on Leave, it totally gums up the works.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 23, 2020)

JAShands said:


> @Inigma If you want to use any type of PTO while on a LOA you have to tell Reed. Stores cannot apply any PTO of any kind to someone on Leave, it totally gums up the works.


You can apply it online through the portal too (inside tip-- you can use sick/vacay on edu leave too! )


----------



## JAShands (Sep 23, 2020)

Not everyone understands the portal, even tho it’s incredibly user friendly lol. I’m just trying to warn people not to call their stores to have HR apply the payout 😊


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 23, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Not everyone understands the portal, even tho it’s incredibly user friendly lol. I’m just trying to warn people not to call their stores to have HR apply the payout 😊


The portal is super buggy though. I'm on an approved EDU leave an the portal still shows I need to complete add'l paperwork for reed (both reed and store confirmed that isn't the case)


----------

